# Sherlock - Staffel 4: Neuer Trailer und Starttermin - im Januar geht's weiter



## Launethil (27. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sherlock - Staffel 4: Neuer Trailer und Starttermin - im Januar geht's weiter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sherlock - Staffel 4: Neuer Trailer und Starttermin - im Januar geht's weiter


----------



## moeykaner (27. Oktober 2016)

Durchaus unterhaltsame Serie, hatte allerdings auch ein paar schwache Folgen.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Oktober 2016)

Selbst die "schwächeren" Folgen waren immer noch besser, als das Meiste was sonst so fürs Fernsehen produziert wird.


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

Wird die 4te Staffel wieder nur 3 Folgen beinhalten?
Weil die Wartezeit von 3 auf 4, war nun schon extrem lange.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hoffe diese - vermutlich letzte - Staffel wird erheblich besser als die vorherige. Staffel 3 ging gegenüber 1 und 2 doch qualitativ deutlich runter.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Launethil (27. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Wird die 4te Staffel wieder nur 3 Folgen beinhalten?
> Weil die Wartezeit von 3 auf 4, war nun schon extrem lange.



Ja, zumindest derzeit bestätigt sind drei. Wobei das Weihnachts-Special wohl auch zur vierten Staffel gezählt wird, damit wären's vier.


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2016)

Drei Folgen ist schon fast zu wenig um es Serie zu nennen. Aber dass jede Episode in Spielfilmlänge läuft finde ich ein sehr erfrischendes Format.
Nur die Wartezeiten sind immer zu lang.


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

David_Bergmann schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest derzeit bestätigt sind drei. Wobei das Weihnachts-Special wohl auch zur vierten Staffel gezählt wird, damit wären's vier.



Danke für die Info.
Dann kann man ja nur wirklich hoffen, das die 5te Staffel, sofern es eine geben sollte, nicht länger als 1 Jahr auf sich warten lässt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Dann kann man ja nur wirklich hoffen, das die 5te Staffel, sofern es eine geben sollte, nicht länger als 1 Jahr auf sich warten lässt


Da musst du dich leider auf eine Enttäuschung einstellen. Cumberbatch hat jüngst in einem Interview bekundet dass es um eine Fortführung der Serie eher schlecht gestellt ist, weil er und Freeman schlicht zu viele Hollywood-Projekte vor sich haben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## kidou1304 (27. Oktober 2016)

er bekundete lediglich das in naher Zukunft nicht damit zu rechnen sei, schloss es aber generell für die Zukunft nicht aus  und wäre definitiv wieder dabei sofern er Zeit hat und auch Interesse daran besteht


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da musst du dich leider auf eine Enttäuschung einstellen. Cumberbatch hat jüngst in einem Interview bekundet dass es um eine Fortführung der Serie eher schlecht gestellt ist, weil er und Freeman schlicht zu viele Hollywood-Projekte vor sich haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ja, irgendwie sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Das gleiche hatte er ja auch nach dem Ende der 3ten Staffel gesagt. 
Dann sollten sie wenigstens sehen, das sie die 4te Staffel irgendwie Enden lassen, ohne großen Cliffhanger, so das man nicht wieder Jahrelang auf eine Fortsetzung waren muss.


----------

